# Secrets of a Jewish Baker: Recipes for 125 Breads from Around the World



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

Review of Secrets of a Jewish Baker: Recipes for 125 Breads from Around the World by George Greenstein

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

This book and the review really caught my interest.. I will most likely buy the book as I love bread books of all kinds..

I do have a question or so for any of you that have this book.. 

I did some investigating on the book and found that it was originally published in 1990 and of course had a different cover..

The book that is pictured in this Cheftalk review was according to Amazon.ca and Chapters/Indigo.ca, repackaged and expanded, then republished in May 2007..

So.. That makes me curious about the contents of this latest edition.. How many original recipes are revised in the book? Do any of you that have purchased the latest edition of this bread book have the older one to compare it with?

I noticed this with another old cookbook that I loved but had lost in a fire. The book was no longer in print and almost impossible to find..

When I did finally find the cookbook, there was two editions available, the original, published 1968 (the one I once had) and a revised expanded edition, published 1981..

I ended up buying them both as I was quite leary about the revised edition messing with my favorite Jamaica Black fruitcake recipe! 

To sum this up.. So far I have not noticed any recipes being omitted from the revised edition of this book, but I have noticed that some of the recipes have been revised/altered here and there..

I am very glad I bought them both..


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

If you do decide to buy it, Joyful, don't forget to use our special Jump To Amazon link. That way Cheftalk gets credit for the sale. 

Indeed, that applies to any cookbooks you buy.


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

KYHeirloomer,

Will the Jump to Amazon link allow me to order through Amazon.ca also?

If I order from the US Amazon website I have to pay for shipping plus duty.. 

On the Canadian Amazon website, I can get free shipping if I spend X amount of dollars and of course no duty..


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Good question, Joyful. I'll have to bump that one over to Nicko, as he's the one who'll know.


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

Well I checked the Jump to Amazon thing, and it will take me to the Canadian Amazon link. I'm just not sure if cheftalk will still get a commission that way.

If cheftalk does get the commission then I'll start ordering my books through here.. 
Unfortunately some books I want to purchase are not available through the Canadian Amazon link so I will still have to order through the Canadian Chapters/Indigo for those..

One more question. Does Cheftalk get a commission on any book I buy? Or, is it just on recommended/reviewed books?
Thanks..


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Been wondering that myself, Joyful. Another one I'll bump over to Nicko.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

As long as you use the link we will get a commission. Thanks for supporting ChefTalk!


----------

